# 2012 Cruze Trunk Open Switch Doesn't work?



## DonMountain (May 24, 2019)

I have a 2012 Cruze LT and the only way I can open the trunk now is with the push button on the key-lock-starter remote switch. The button above the license plate doesn't work anymore. Has anybody had to replace this switch and how do I get to it?


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Buy one of these, Pull the trunk interior cover, unbolt the chrome strip and unplug stuff, remove and replace.


*How-To: Replace Trunk Switch
Repair your Trunk Switch
Aftermarket trunk switch install video.
Interior remote trunk switch install
How to install the 2nd shot trunk relay*


----------



## Maqcro1 (Apr 29, 2019)

It’s a common issue with the Cruze. Trunk doesn’t seal right and moisture gets inside and corrodes the trunk switch. Have to replace the trunk switch assembly. 

Mine is currently bad but I can’t see any reason to spend that kinda money on a switch when my keyfob works just fine.


----------



## lonewolf04 (May 6, 2016)

If you're looking for a OE GM part and get sticker shock from the whole harness, you can order GM #13422268 which is just the switch and you solder it into your current harness.


----------



## Maqcro1 (Apr 29, 2019)

Nice. So gm picks and chooses the parts you can fix or replace.


----------



## plano-doug (Jul 1, 2015)

Maqcro1 said:


> Nice. So gm picks and chooses the parts you can fix or replace.


I think this is usually due to out-sourcing. The piece comes to GM from the sub-con as part of a larger assembly. When the piece goes bad, the dealer only has access to the entire assembly. 

That said, I believe in some cases that, when a part starts getting lots of attention (due to high replacement rates) the part gets sourced and put into the channel as a standalone item. 

Doug

.


----------



## Maqcro1 (Apr 29, 2019)

Oh yea I’m not too concerned about it. Nice to know we can get it now tho


----------



## Maqcro1 (Apr 29, 2019)

I was more of referring and thinking of the IMT and how that should be a buyable part or at least a new lever but that belongs to another thread


----------



## plano-doug (Jul 1, 2015)

Maqcro1 said:


> I was more of referring and thinking of the IMT and how that should be a buyable part or at least a new lever <snip>


A-men !

Doug

.


----------

